# Ninjas are Illegal in Kansas



## AlwaysLost (May 3, 2017)

Ok so where I live I am allowed to openly carry a loaded firearm without permit, license or training...

I am not however allowed to own or carry: throwing stars, smokebombs, knuckle spikes, throwing knives, or blowguns.

Grappling hooks can also be considered burglary tools

Kansas does not like ninjas. They kill more people than guns.


----------



## bystander (May 3, 2017)

or...

the government is inadvertently protecting star throwing, smokebombing, knuckle spiking ninjas.


its like, living in the Alaskan tundra & not knowing you live among the bears

if you don't expect it, how will you prepare?

thats when the government strikes-

& deploys the ninja mailitia,

in the heart of Kansas.

so-

we got two options:

Prepare to fight some fuckin' ninjas

or

coward down & accept you aren't in Kansas anymore


----------

